# Who Sang a High Eb in Aida Besides Callas and Millo



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I have a feeling it has rarely been sung. Does anyone know of anyone who sang the high Eb in the Triumphal March of Aida?


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

Seattleoperafan said:


> I have a feeling it has rarely been sung. Does anyone know of anyone who sang the high Eb in the Triumphal March of Aida?


Marisa Galvany!


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

BalalaikaBoy said:


> Marisa Galvany!


That makes sense. She had the range and vocal weight to pull it off. Thanks!


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

Peralta's score had it and it was given to Callas.

Otherwise, Negra, Millo, Sills, Amara.


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

Couac Addict said:


> Peralta's score had it and it was given to Callas.
> 
> Otherwise, Negra, Millo, Sills, Amara.


Sills sang Aida?


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I read where she did so early in her career. Not an ideal choice!


----------

